# Miracle Detail present The McLaren F1... (119 pictures)



## Miracle Detail

Hi Guys,

A very special McLaren F1... Had full repaint, re-trim on interior, and new wheels.

4 day detail, Crystal coating application on paintwork and layer of Swissvax Crystal Rock wax...























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## james_death

Orgasmic... Because she's worth it...:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

great job Paul!


----------



## kevin whittaker

Truly a thing of beauty:argie:, and all that gold under the bonnet.....:thumb:

Fantastic job, well done mate..


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Perfect as always Paul :thumb:.


----------



## Clark @ PB

THE number 1 car on my detailing list - proper jealous!!


----------



## Kane.

Brilliant!


----------



## Giosabcsl

Great work Paul. Im very jelly!!!!

Just out of interest how comes the one side has red nuts and the other side blue?


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Stunning stunning stunning nope nothing else to say :argie:


----------



## CraigQQ

im so sick of detailing these cars y'know..
got them lined up at the door.. must have done loads of them... in my head :lol:

nice work.. fantastic car, shame about the colour... not for me.


----------



## suhailvirmani

Amazing job, love the car one of my all time favourites


----------



## Black Magic Detail

very special,and nice B&W speakers


----------



## Racer

Unreal Paul :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

Stunning


----------



## The_Bouncer

Amazing :doublesho:doublesho

Great job, looks wonderful & that engine bay is something else... :thumb:

Thx for sharing that one.


----------



## brian245

Great job, pity they had been using a pot scourer on the paintwork though


----------



## shredder1uk

That engine bay oh my.


----------



## athol

nice work as always !


----------



## ianFRST

awesome


----------



## stargazer

A stunning car and top drawer finish as usual.
But the colour?....not for me, neither are the black wheels.


----------



## Jesse74

Niiiiiiice buddy :thumb: Full repaint... If that belongs to "you know who" jeebus they fixed it quickly!!


----------



## Ryan_W

Amazing car, such a shame it's been chavved up with the sticker and wheels.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Proper job:thumb:...the new colour looks better outside than inside your unit imo.



Clark @ PB said:


> THE number 1 car on my detailing list - proper jealous!!


+1 Clark, still the daddy of Supercars.



Giosabcsl said:


> Just out of interest how comes the one side has red nuts and the other side blue?


One side will have the threads running clockwise as per any other car, the other side will be anti-clockwise:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stunning work Paul, looks great.


----------



## PaulN

Cracking car. Back to its former glory...... wonder what it cost to fix it this time?

Love seeing the inside shots, rarely do you see the seating layout. :thumb:


----------



## Divine

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Niiiiiiice buddy :thumb: Full repaint... If that belongs to "you know who" jeebus they fixed it quickly!!


No it doesn't, his is still awaiting repair.

There is a VERY long thread on this car over on Pistonheads, all that he has done is explained re the wheel nuts, colour, the paintwork designs etc (Not stickers)


----------



## J3FVW

Truly awesome - without a doubt one of my all time great cars :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Mc F1 :doublesho nice detailing, that was a state to start with.


----------



## paranoid73

Superb :thumb:


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic work Paul..


----------



## MattOz

Fantastic thread. That is all!


----------



## clcollins

Great work as ever :thumb:

But the car..... I didn't think it would be possible to make a Maclaren F2 look chavy..... I stand corrected.

Terrible colour, and that detail on the nose, tacky, and why get it repainted and then treat it so badly? The wheels look terrible also, look cheap (no doubt they weren't)


----------



## Miglior

Holy moly that was awful to start with!

Nice work paul


----------



## ROMEYR32

stunning work and great pictures. I almost peeed my pants with the engine bay shots!


----------



## Miracle Detail

That is how it looked straight from the bodyshop guys !!


----------



## gtechrob

nice job paul - looks like it needed some attention!!


----------



## adeel64

:doublesho Best supercar in my mind, I mean just look at the engine bay!!!! unfornutately the colour aint for me but wonderful car regardless. oh yh TOP WORK as usual :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking job mate.


----------



## dazzyb

wot a state tht was in, good job bringing it back to life tho
lets hope it gets properly looked after now


----------



## prokopas

Fantastic work ,as always, on a great and rare car.


----------



## ArcticVXR

EPIC car...EPIC work :thumb:


----------



## Ionkontrol

Totally hench


----------



## Ninja59

must be an early car with the mirrors in that position....nice car not keen on the paint bit on the front or the wheels good job overall though


----------



## ben.beesley

Fantastic car, fantastic work BUT..... how and why would people let a car like that get into that state?


----------



## ant_s

Looks much better now after you've finished, can't believe a bodyshop let a McLaren F1 out of their hands like that!


----------



## samm

Stunning Paul.


----------



## gb270

Wow paul stunning


----------



## Imran

: o stunning


----------



## Fat Audi 80

Did the bodyshop paint it with a yard brush? Nice turnaround Paul and stunning finishing shots. The paint colour actually looks much better in daylight than under the halogens.

I have to agree with some others, though, an F1 ruined by the additional styling. The windscreen band is straight out of halfords! :lol: (in my opinion)


----------



## amiller




----------



## Saqib200

Awesome car..


----------



## Superspec

Stunning car and finish. I reckon the nuts are different colours because the threads are reversed on the nearside and the colours just make it easy to identify which is which.

I await correction!!


----------



## Ultra

Splendid


----------



## -Kev-

Ryan_W said:


> Amazing car, such a shame it's been chavved up with the sticker and wheels.


maybe the owner likes it?...
hate it when people slate someone else's car just because _they_ don't like the look of it :wall:
awesome car and work Paul, not that thats a suprise tbh..


----------



## -Kev-

Superspec said:


> Stunning car and finish. I reckon the nuts are different colours because the threads are reversed on the nearside and the colours just make it easy to identify which is which.
> 
> I await correction!!


mentioned several pages back by someone else


----------



## GJM

How much


----------



## Pedro92

fantastic job!! and fantastic car...... :thumb:


----------



## scooby73

Superb turnaround, giving a stunning finish!

Thanks for posting Paul.:thumb:


----------



## Peloton25

Ninja59 said:


> must be an early car with the mirrors in that position....


Actually not true. This is chassis number 040 built in mid-1995. It was the very first production F1 to be fitted with the high mirrors. The part that probably has you confused is that the original styling model of the F1, called the "Clinic Model" featured mirrors in that position:

 <-- Click

The Clinic Model was built by an outside firm for McLaren Cars in early 1992 prior to any of the real McLaren F1 prototypes being completed. It doesn't use the real F1's carbon chassis and did not have a working drivetrain. It was primarily used for the F1 brochure photos and appeared at the F1's unveiling in Monaco in 1992. Like most concepts it had some things on it that would be lost as the car was developed for production.

McLaren learned that having the mirrors in that high position was not going to be acceptable for SVA approval in the UK and so they scrapped the idea. During the prototype phase they eventually added mirrors borrowed from the Citroen CX that you'll also find on the XJ220, several Lotus' and TVR's and Aston's. Then very early into F1 production - after chassis #002, #003 and #001 were built, but by at least chassis #006 McLaren had revised the part to one borrowed from the VW Corrado instead and those would carry through onto all the remaining F1s.

It wasn't until chassis number 040 was built in mid-1995 that its original owner pressed McLaren to fit high mirrors to his car as he preferred the look they gave the Clinic Model. This owner was a German and his car would not be subject to any of the UK's SVA regulations so McLaren decided it was acceptable. The BMW Z1 roadster was fairly fresh at that point and had mirrors mounted halfway up the a-pillar. One of McLaren's technicians felt they would be a good fit on the F1 and so that's where the parts for these mirrors came from. McLaren needed to revise the frame of the doors to be stronger in order to carry the weight/force of the mirror at speed so it was not an inexpensive option.

Here's an early photo of #040 - at the time it also had polished wheels - another rare option on the F1:










Later in the year Ron Dennis had chassis number 050 built for himself and decided that the high mirrors were a more elegant solution so he spec'd them on his car too. I guess he wasn't too concerned about the UK laws?  Then in 1997 another owner, again a German, chose to have chassis number 071 built with them as well. Here's photos of those two - both clickable:

 

Later on, Ralph Lauren decided to have his two McLaren F1 road cars altered to add the high mirrors, which required having a new set of doors made and fitted to both cars. They are chassis numbers 055 and 074 - the latter being the second to last F1 road car chassis number. Here's photos of them - again clickable:

 

Other than those 5 cars and the Clinic Model there are no other F1s that feature the high mirrors. It's a shame too because they really do look great that way and according to the owner of this car that Miracle Detail cleaned up, their positioning is far more effective, allowing you to quickly scan across the four rear view mirrors and get the clearest picture of what's behind you.

BTW: In case you do recall seeing a lighter blue F1 in EVO magazine a couple of years ago that had the high mirrors, that was also chassis 040 prior to its recent repaint. Here's another image showing it during that phase of its life - clickable again:



= = = = = =

*Miracle Detail* - sorry for the great diversion on your thread, but I figure those reading here might be interested to know a bit of the history surrounding this car and I never miss a chance to educate when I can. 

I do want to thank you for doing such a fine job on flemke's car and for sharing all of the evidence of your great work with us. It was worth a small donation to this forum just to be able to comment here and say thanks! :thumb:

>8^)
ER


----------



## Miracle Detail

Peloton25 said:


> *Miracle Detail* - sorry for the great diversion on your thread, but I figure those reading here might be interested to know a bit of the history surrounding this car and I never miss a chance to educate when I can.
> 
> I do want to thank you for doing such a fine job on flemke's car and for sharing all of the evidence of your great work with us. It was worth a small donation to this forum just to be able to comment here and say thanks! :thumb:
> 
> >8^)
> ER


Hi Peloton25,

Many thanks for your valuable information to this thread! :thumb:

Its great to read about the history of Flemke's F1 and the other F1's, what I like about this car is that its still so over engineered, even by todays standards, I've detailed many super cars over the years and the F1 is still one of the most impressive cars to look at, drive, and hear. The engine bay I could look at all day, nothing is more impressive than 24 carat gold around the engine bay. I was very lucky to go out in this F1 the other day, wow!! The noise is incredible... and its acceleration!

I found a video of Flemkes F1 at the ring last night.






Now I just need to edit and go through a few hours of HD footage I have of this car. The colour is just awesome, specially in my studio under the lights.

A truly special car in every way... and there are not many cars I can say that about...

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## paranoid73

Miracle Detail said:


> That is how it looked straight from the bodyshop guys !!


How did they manage to get it in such a state in such a short time?


----------



## stefan einz

Fabulous job Paul. I had the pleasure of seeing the car in the flesh in Paul's studio and the colour is superb. 

It is worth adding to Peloton25's excellent post that this car has had some mechanical modifications over the years, which have included larger diameter wheels. This package of modifications have been designed to make the car handle better than the original (which did suffer a bit from a tendency to roll oversteer).

The larger wheels shown in the photographs are not, as I understand it, the final version of the wheels, which I think the owner is hoping can be made to more closely resemble the original (albeit in larger diameter consistent with the suspension and geometry changes that have been made). 

For me, quite the most special road car ever made with the finest V12 road going engine of all time.

Cheers


----------



## JamesR1

Fantasic car, but that aside great work..


----------



## IanG

Nice work on a gorgeous car :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Great work there matey

Very ery nice motor :argie:


----------



## markcoznottz

Just realized its Flemkes car, very well known pistonheads poster. Must be the most modded F1 in the world. New wheels and tyres, and also AP brakes too, no doubt custom made. Wonder if its had a servo assisted master cylinder, something the F1 and Ferrari F40 both badly need.


----------



## Peloton25

No servo assistance on the brakes.

Also the AP's that are currently fitted to the car are not the final set of brake upgrades that flemke has planned for the F1. He is due to fit some carbon/carbon brakes to the car in the coming months - the first road car that will feature them. 

>8^)
ER


----------



## minimatt1967

There are no words to describe the epicness of that car!


----------



## Peloton25

markcoznottz - I received your PM but am unable to respond here as I have less than 10 posts. :wall:

I don't think flemke is looking for any drastic improvements in stopping distances with the carbon/carbon setup. Rather his goal seems to be to reduce unsprung weight and improve fade resistance from the heat generated during multiple high-speed stops. I agree that servo assistance could help, but he's not looking to reduce the purity of the driving experience with any of his modifications.

Also, flemke had no trouble leaving four stripes on the Autobahn last year when he needed to stop in a big hurry. Almost made it too. 

>8^)
ER


----------



## Miracle Detail




----------



## dubnut71

Utterly sublime supercar, very raw and still unique even now. That Murray chap is a very clever bloke.

Superb work.


----------



## clcollins

-Kev- said:


> maybe the owner likes it?...
> hate it when people slate someone else's car just because _they_ don't like the look of it :wall:
> awesome car and work Paul, not that thats a suprise tbh..





-Kev- said:


> mentioned several pages back by someone else


Who made you the arbiter of all that's right?


----------



## Ryepirelli

Awesome!


----------



## macca5050

There is a god! Amazing, I'd have this over anything on sale today! Would'nt need to think about it!


----------



## Rowan83

What a machine!! The engine bay looks incredible with all that gold!!

Amazing results as usual Paul. :thumb:


----------



## meraredgti

Oh dear lord


----------



## jacko666

Looks like it had been washed with sandpaper:doublesho great transformation:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Oh very yes! Love the work, not sure on the colour but that is by the by really, this is easily one of the best cars ever made!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Great stages that has been through!!

Proper clean now!!!

Great work!!!


----------



## Neil_S

Very nice Paul.


----------



## Miracle Detail

Neil_S said:


> Very nice Paul.


Thanks Neil, hope your well mate.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Miracle Detail

MatrixGuy said:


> What a machine!! The engine bay looks incredible with all that gold!!
> 
> Amazing results as usual Paul. :thumb:


Thanks MatrixGuy.


----------



## Top Gear Dog

Not Rowan Atkinsons by chance is it...... ;-)


----------



## Miracle Detail

Top Gear Dog said:


> Not Rowan Atkinsons by chance is it...... ;-)


No thats at Mclaren being fixed I believe.


----------



## Eurogloss

Paul , another excellent job & top photography :thumb:

Mario


----------



## MikeyR

Stunning that mate!!!


----------



## Nanolex

Absolutely stunning work Paul! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Very nice Paul.


----------



## Miracle Detail

Eurogloss said:


> Paul , another excellent job & top photography :thumb:
> 
> Mario


Thanks Mario, hope your well mate


----------



## Miracle Detail

Nanolex said:


> Absolutely stunning work Paul! :thumb:


Hey Florian, thanks!

:thumb:


----------



## e32chris

:thumb:wow!!! still my favourite car ever - you can keep your zondas etc this is my dream car. my mrs went for a ride in a jag xj220 earlier this year and i wasnt a bit jealous as the mclaren is the tops in my dream car list. amazing job and thanks for some fantastic pics


----------



## JJ_

Great job and really nice car, but my god I always thought they are the worst wheels for a supercar, look like something from halfords!


----------



## Keith_sir

WOW! Dream car! Engine bay looks too good!


----------



## chillly

Stunning mate. Dont know about you guys but i spent alot of time spying on what was in the back ground. ie pauls products


----------



## Miracle Detail

chillly said:


> Stunning mate. Dont know about you guys but i spent alot of time spying on what was in the back ground. ie pauls products


Lol most of my products I use now are locked away in my Snap on tool chests!


----------



## atheym3

Drooooollll. The only car that you cannot go out and buy. If you want a veyron, part with the cash, if you want the Mclaren, get in the queue.


----------



## Paddy_R

stargazer said:


> A stunning car and top drawer finish as usual.
> But the colour?....not for me, neither are the black wheels.


Was beginning to think I was the only one who though this. Fantastic job done on the car but there is something about the car that's just not right (IMO). Might be the colour, might be the wheels I just can't put my finger on it. I see a few of these cars and that has to be the worst colour yet and what is the 'squiggle' graphic all about? Each to their own I suppose.

Great job on the car though. Top notch work.


----------



## Kadir

What a car!! Love the brakes.. And that engine bay!!


----------



## badman1972

Absolutely stunning work on a stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Paddy_R said:


> Was beginning to think I was the only one who though this. Fantastic job done on the car but there is something about the car that's just not right (IMO). Might be the colour, might be the wheels I just can't put my finger on it. I see a few of these cars and that has to be the worst colour yet and what is the 'squiggle' graphic all about? Each to their own I suppose.
> 
> Great job on the car though. Top notch work.


Your not alone mate, same for me, colour looks all wrong oh & the stupid stickers on the bonnet & in the window, i mean its a McLaren FFS!!!! Less is more, go faster stripes lol.

Awesome correction work though. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Peloton25

ITHAQVA said:


> Your not alone mate, same for me, colour looks all wrong oh & the stupid stickers on the bonnet & in the window, i mean its a McLaren FFS!!!! Less is more, go faster stripes lol.
> 
> Awesome correction work though. :thumb::thumb:


Everyone is entitled to an opinion (fortunately or unfortunately) but as someone who has seen photographic evidence of nearly every single McLaren F1 that exists in the world (and 13 of them in person now) I have to say that I think flemke has completely nailed it on the spec of his car. You might have to understand his motivations a little to "get it" but he has certainly done the car no harm regardless. In my opinion, for a car where owners were able to have them finished to suit their personal tastes there were far too many sprayed standard silver from the get-go, so something like this is almost preferred even if I wouldn't make exactly the same choices.

Don't take the doodle on the bonnet (or yourself) too seriously and I think you will find you either don't care that it is there, or you'll learn to appreciate it. It was actually done in paint, not stickers, and could be sprayed over in an afternoon if he changes his mind.

The sticker in the window is the Yale Bulldog mascot. The man is obviously quite proud of where he earned his education and it is likely a big factor in why he owns a McLaren F1 and we do not.

Wheels could be changed at the same time. The suspension modifications he has made have not permanently altered the car in any fashion and it could be returned to its original spec if it needed to be.

The color on the rest of the car could also easily be resprayed by McLaren (for around $70,000 or so) should a new owner wish the car were a different color, but barring some horrible tragedy I don't think this one is going to be changing hands anytime soon.

In the end, if the owner is pleased that is the only thing that matters. :thumb:

>8^)
ER


----------



## ITHAQVA

Peloton25 said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion (fortunately or unfortunately) but as someone who has seen photographic evidence of nearly every single McLaren F1 that exists in the world (and 13 of them in person now) I have to say that I think flemke has completely nailed it on the spec of his car. You might have to understand his motivations a little to "get it" but he has certainly done the car no harm regardless. In my opinion, for a car where owners were able to have them finished to suit their personal tastes there were far too many sprayed standard silver from the get-go, so something like this is almost preferred even if I wouldn't make exactly the same choices.
> 
> Don't take the doodle on the bonnet (or yourself) too seriously and I think you will find you either don't care that it is there, or you'll learn to appreciate it. It was actually done in paint, not stickers, and could be sprayed over in an afternoon if he changes his mind.
> 
> The sticker in the window is the Yale Bulldog mascot. The man is obviously quite proud of where he earned his education and it is likely a big factor in why he owns a McLaren F1 and we do not.
> 
> Wheels could be changed at the same time. The suspension modifications he has made have not permanently altered the car in any fashion and it could be returned to its original spec if it needed to be.
> 
> The color on the rest of the car could also easily be resprayed by McLaren (for around $70,000 or so) should a new owner wish the car were a different color, but barring some horrible tragedy I don't think this one is going to be changing hands anytime soon.
> 
> In the end, if the owner is pleased that is the only thing that matters. :thumb:
> 
> >8^)
> ER


I Agreed on making it individual & yes you can change it, however, I like anyone is entitled to my opinion (right or Wrong).
Having loooked at the whole car as it is, the colurs/stickers dont work for ME. Perhapse its to loud & vulgar for my taste  End of line :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45

Amazing car and excellent transformation! Do I take it that it was like that after the respry? If so who on earth did the respray and left it in that state! I hope it wasn't a $70,000 Meclaren respray!


----------



## TCD

Sick, fantastic, amazing!!

Now look than new!


----------



## Peloton25

tmitch45 said:


> Do I take it that it was like that after the respry? If so who on earth did the respray and left it in that state! I hope it wasn't a $70,000 Meclaren respray!


Perhaps it isn't clear - maybe even to Paul? - but there was quite a bit of time that passed between the point the respray was completed and when it made it into Miracle Detail's highly capable hands. I also suspect the owner made the boys at McLaren aware of his plans to deliver it to the detailer for application of paint sealant once they finished the car, and so I am sure they skipped their normal half-day detailing job because of that.

When McLaren paint an F1 they don't just mask off the edges - they take the entire car apart, pull all the glass and sometimes even the engine in the process. Once their paint work is complete it takes a few weeks to put the entire car back together and while I am sure they attempt to do that with the most care possible there's always a chance of introducing some fine scratches while they work. Very few brand new cars are delivered scratch and blemish free.

This F1 had its wheels on the ground at Bruntingthorpe for testing as far back as mid-May, but Paul didn't get to work on it until September. To show the level of care they employ, McLaren even cover the vulnerable areas of the car with 3M painter's tape before running it there just to be safe.










Following that shakedown, the owner had some additional plans for personalization that kept it with McLaren for months beyond the point they could have been finished with it. For instance, this rather messy area of the car was caused during a session with the pin striper in July where the owner was entertaining certain ideas:



















These lines of tape adhesive are left over from masking for the stripe on the ventline of the door:










A lot of what Paul identified in his photos were only visible because of the special lighting he uses for paint inspection. Most of it would be lost to the naked eye. McLaren would have done a proper clean up of all of this is they were simply handing the car back to the customer but obviously there were other plans in place and so I think it's wrong to lay blame on them for the condition of the car or think this is what every customer would expect to receive from them.

>8^)
ER


----------



## Top Gear Dog

Miracle Detail said:


> No thats at Mclaren being fixed I believe.


Future customer there mate.....


----------



## otterolly

what a motor !!!!
nice work


----------



## Ultimate Shine

got to love the mclaren f1 stunning mate:thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

Ultimate Shine said:


> got to love the mclaren f1 stunning mate:thumb:


Thanks Paul, hope your well mate.

Kind Regards
Paul.
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Alex L

Amazing work Paul,

And finally the car I've been waiting to see you detail 

I do have one question about the tyres though that maybe the nice guy who knows a lot about F1s might know, the fronts look to me like they're wider than the wheel. Unlike the rears that seem to fit flush if you know what I mean.
Is this for a particular reason?


----------



## phill313

What a car and what a detail !


----------



## Auto Detox

Looks stunning, great job Paul.


----------



## SirFozzalot

Great car and a great finish it deserves.


----------



## leemckenna

great work paul as always


----------



## President Swirl

Stunning mate. The colour is a bit off for me though, and the pin striping on the bonnet is like drawing a 'tache on the Mona Lisa.


----------



## Garybmw320d

Greatest car ever for me... Well done mate


----------



## Peloton25

Alex L said:


> I do have one question about the tyres though that maybe the nice guy who knows a lot about F1s might know, the fronts look to me like they're wider than the wheel. Unlike the rears that seem to fit flush if you know what I mean.
> Is this for a particular reason?


The owner of this car or the people who have helped to develop all of its modifications would probably have to answer that to give you the most accurate explanation. I know that a considerable amount of time went into choosing the new wheel sizes, offset and tire choice.

Originally he had chosen to simply borrow the exact tires (size and brand) that Ferrari chose to fit to the Enzo back in 2003. This makes a lot of sense as these are sure to be produced for quite a long time allowing Enzo owners to purchase replacement OEM tires.

After some period of time testing them on the car they chose to increase the width of the front tire slightly to provide a bit more grip and bite on initial turn in - all in an effort to produce the most balanced handling possible with all the changes. There is surely a science to this stuff that is a bit over my head but hopefully my description helps you understand.

>8^)
ER


----------



## Alex L

Peloton25 said:


> The owner of this car or the people who have helped to develop all of its modifications would probably have to answer that to give you the most accurate explanation. I know that a considerable amount of time went into choosing the new wheel sizes, offset and tire choice.
> 
> Originally he had chosen to simply borrow the exact tires (size and brand) that Ferrari chose to fit to the Enzo back in 2003. This makes a lot of sense as these are sure to be produced for quite a long time allowing Enzo owners to purchase replacement OEM tires.
> 
> After some period of time testing them on the car they chose to increase the width of the front tire slightly to provide a bit more grip and bite on initial turn in - all in an effort to produce the most balanced handling possible with all the changes. There is surely a science to this stuff that is a bit over my head but hopefully my description helps you understand.
> 
> >8^)
> ER


Ahhh thank you :thumb:

I thought maybe it was like the opposite if the Dub crowd with their tyres too small for the wheels lol

I do recall reading about this car on Piston Heads a few years ago and the onwner struggling to decide what paint coulour to go for as the ones he'd seen just weren't good enough (could've been 3 or 4 years ago).


----------



## s3 rav

Stunning!!


----------



## gdarbyshire

Stunning work on a stunning car


----------



## Turbo Tony

*drools*


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

That thing was in a quite a state, nice to see my favourite car of all time getting sorted out.


----------



## Miracle Detail

Yes, one of my favourite cars and details of all time... 

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## uberbmw

Epic car! Great detail as always.


----------



## Rs200Lew

Awesome work as usual Paul. Must be proud to say you've had your hands on this beaut!!

Lew


----------



## matt_132

Timeless car, nothing like it! Will always be the most amazing thing on 4 wheels.


----------



## ercapoccia

Brilliant turn around, awesome work Paul!


----------



## Mike Hunt

Peloton25 said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion (fortunately or unfortunately) but as someone who has seen photographic evidence of nearly every single McLaren F1 that exists in the world (and 13 of them in person now) I have to say that I think flemke has completely nailed it on the spec of his car. You might have to understand his motivations a little to "get it" but he has certainly done the car no harm regardless. In my opinion, for a car where owners were able to have them finished to suit their personal tastes there were far too many sprayed standard silver from the get-go, so something like this is almost preferred even if I wouldn't make exactly the same choices.
> 
> Don't take the doodle on the bonnet (or yourself) too seriously and I think you will find you either don't care that it is there, or you'll learn to appreciate it. It was actually done in paint, not stickers, and could be sprayed over in an afternoon if he changes his mind.
> 
> The sticker in the window is the Yale Bulldog mascot. The man is obviously quite proud of where he earned his education and it is likely a big factor in why he owns a McLaren F1 and we do not.
> 
> Wheels could be changed at the same time. The suspension modifications he has made have not permanently altered the car in any fashion and it could be returned to its original spec if it needed to be.
> 
> The color on the rest of the car could also easily be resprayed by McLaren (for around $70,000 or so) should a new owner wish the car were a different color, but barring some horrible tragedy I don't think this one is going to be changing hands anytime soon.
> 
> In the end, if the owner is pleased that is the only thing that matters. :thumb:
> 
> >8^)
> ER


Patronising to say the least, plus Yale isn't exactly one of the top Ivy league colleges (so a lot worse than an average English university) privelige and money does not buy taste. We are all friends here by the way.


----------



## Miracle Detail

Hi Guys,

Sorry for dragging this thread up from the past, found a load of video footage of this iconic car and detail... so edited last night.. Enjoy!






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## TopSport+

stunning


----------



## Peloton25

Thanks - the video is great too. 

>8^)
ER


----------



## Guest

Nice work and reflections :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

A truly awesome car and fantastic finish.

Afraid the colour, and combo with the dark wheels isn't for me though.


----------



## xJay1337

More impressed with that car and the engineering rather than anything else tbh.


----------



## MattTurton

Wow. Cracking work paul x


----------



## explorer

What a car! First class work :thumb:


----------



## alesoft73

Nice JOB, Nice car...


----------



## absolute

Gosh that was in a state, incredible result as per.


----------



## PeteT

Fabulous car, and great job. Not sure about the tapeworm on the bonnet though!


----------



## Luis

amazing :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------

